# Turkey Fattie



## raptor700 (Aug 1, 2010)

Not gonna bore ya with the wrap, But i'ts ground turkey with baby spinach, mozarella, and asiago.  YUMMY


----------



## raptor700 (Aug 1, 2010)

It's done .....Bon apetite!!


----------



## smokingeagle (Aug 1, 2010)

That sounds really good, gonna have to try that.


----------



## celticgladiator (Aug 1, 2010)

looks great! nice presentation


----------



## raptor700 (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks, I broke out the Fine Chin(et) for this one!  LOL
         


celticgladiator said:


> looks great! nice presentation


----------



## meateater (Aug 1, 2010)

Turkey fattys are great, that looks good.


----------



## gregc (Aug 4, 2010)

Anyone got a recipe and instructions on how I go about doing one of these Turkey Fatties?? I'm new to smoking and need directions.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I've never done a regualar fattie, so I'm lost. I would like to do one, I just need some guidance... I prefer to do a Turkey one since the wife does not like Pork..


----------



## bpopovitz (Aug 4, 2010)

Best tutorial there is - check out the fatty stickey in the fatty forum (link below).  Just let your imagination go wild with ingredients and replace the sausage with 1lb of ground turkey, chicken, whatever.  When I use turkey or chicken I add some EVOO and maybe a few other sauces  (BBQ or otherwise) to help as ground poultry tends to dry out even wrapped in bacon.  Check you my pic in my profile for some pics of a chicekn cordon bleu fatty I did  delicious....

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/87031/rollin-a-fatty-my-version


----------



## gregc (Aug 4, 2010)

At what temp and for how long do you smoke fatties for? Also, Do you use a Rub? What is EVOO? Sorry, for all the questions but I'm a newbie. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 


bpopovitz said:


> Best tutorial there is - check out the fatty stickey in the fatty forum (link below).  Just let your imagination go wild with ingredients and replace the sausage with 1lb of ground turkey, chicken, whatever.  When I use turkey or chicken I add some EVOO and maybe a few other sauces  (BBQ or otherwise) to help as ground poultry tends to dry out even wrapped in bacon.  Check you my pic in my profile for some pics of a chicekn cordon bleu fatty I did  delicious....
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/87031/rollin-a-fatty-my-version


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 4, 2010)

Now there should be a entry on a fattie in the wiki section here. If not sign up for the E-Course and I'm almost possitive that it is covered in there. I think that the fattie is like a welcoming present from SMF because most folks have never heard about it until they come and join here.


----------



## gregc (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks. I took the e course and did not see any mention of fatties. I will try the Wiki and see if I can find something. I appreciate it.


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 5, 2010)

Here is a link to the fattie section - at the top there is a sticky that has some basics and a weave tutorial that should help you

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/list/175


----------



## bpopovitz (Aug 5, 2010)

I start the fatties at 235-240 for about 2 hours then crank it up to about 290-300 for another hour.  The last hour is just to crip the bacon up a bit.  Of course I only do that if I'm not smoking anything else at the same time or if I'm past the smoking stage and just trying to finish off whatever is in the chamber.  I have never used a rub I mix whatever seasonings I want to use in witht he ground meat, if anything I just put a little granulated garlic or some of Emerils essence (my own blended version of it). 

EVOO - Extra Virgin Olive Oil

Dont worry about too many questions.  We are all newbies at one thing or another.  I've learned quite a lot from the fine people here in the past couple of months, but I realize everyday that i have a long way to go.

Enjoy your fatties and just let your imagination go crazy....  BTW if you have kids I suggest using hamburger and stuffing it with chili, cheese and hot dogs.  I've never seen my kids eat anything else quite as fast.


GregC said:


> At what temp and for how long do you smoke fatties for? Also, Do you use a Rub? What is EVOO? Sorry, for all the questions but I'm a newbie.


----------



## gregc (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks! I'm gonna give this a go this weekend while I'm smoking Turkey Legs. I think I'll try some cheese, mushroom, onion, and wrap the fattie in Turkey Bacon. I will try to remember to take some pics of the legs and the fattie. It could be a disaster but it'll be fun!


----------

